# PoorBoys Nattys Paste vs AutoGlym HD Wax?



## A3 Sport (Oct 23, 2010)

Ive had AG HD wax before and was quite impressed with it. My car is white, so need something that it going to be quite durable. 

What do you guys think?

:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Id go with the poorboys mate! its a very good under rated wax!


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

I've got both of them and Autoglym is much more durable.

But Poorboys is a very good wax too with decent durability.


----------



## A3 Sport (Oct 23, 2010)

Okay thanks, Im new to this detailing, but just fancy trying different things.



Any good? Ive got that with AG EGP and AG HD Wax, I had clayed the car two months before, SRP, EGP, then AG HD wax. But ran out of wax now, so wondering what to replace it with!

Keep the replies coming! :thumb:


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

i'd use the hd wax as i find it much more durable but pb is a very nice wax to use easy on/off and for the price is excellent value a good summer wax imo


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Collinite 845 would be nice and durable.


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

I would not wax over the egp as it would not need it use one or the other as both are very durable products


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd go for a sealant on a white car. Optiseal or GT C2 are both great. Very easy to use and durable, you'll find your car stays cleaner and is easier to clean.Don't put wax over these sealants though,they look better on their own.


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

With the winter here i would look at Collinite 915 but PBs Nattys is very good. :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Both the waxes are good. Its a hard choice for me pic one over the other as they are both as good as each other but in different ways.


----------



## A3 Sport (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys :thumb:

Erm, next question. Ive looked into a it a bit more, and now Im thinking about 

Meguiars #16 Mirror Glaze
Poorboys Nattys White Paste Wax 
Collinite 476s 
orr.... should I stick to AG HD?

(are any carnauba wax?)

I just fancy trying something different, and seeing if they are any good - whether I will get good results from them. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

A3 Sport said:


> Thanks for the replies guys :thumb:
> 
> Erm, next question. Ive looked into a it a bit more, and now Im thinking about
> 
> ...


Well you already know how HD performs (susrprised you have got through a tub so quickly) 
anyways it is in a different price point to the 3 you are considering.
As long as you prep the surface, you will get a result from any of them, although personally I would stick with the AG HD out of the selection offered.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Same here. Out of those waxes, i would go for HD wax. But if i had a white car, it would be a sealant for me.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

I'd go for Poorboys EX-P and Natty's White :thumb:

These two products are around the same price as HD Wax, gives fantastic results on light colours and if you put down a couple layers of each will last just as long as coli.

Plus EX-P can be used on wheels too 

Hope this helps, Simon
*Exotic Detail*
Website
Facebook
Blog
Twitter


----------



## A3 Sport (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies again, gives me something to think about!



pete5570 said:


> Same here. Out of those waxes, i would go for HD wax. But if i had a white car, it would be a sealant for me.


 You're not the first to say this, but Im new to this detailing, so just wondering what your thinking is behind it? Why would you just go for a sealant on a white car?

Thanks, :thumb:


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

I would go for 2 coats of Poorboys white diamond show glaze then 2 coats of nattys, worked well for me when I had my candy white Lupo


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

A3 Sport said:


> Thanks for the replies again, gives me something to think about!
> 
> You're not the first to say this, but Im new to this detailing, so just wondering what your thinking is behind it? Why would you just go for a sealant on a white car?
> 
> Thanks, :thumb:


The main reason i would go far a sealant (on any colour really) is the look, i've seen a white fiesta done with Optiseal, it looked outstanding with next to no effort. Sealants, in my opinion are easier to use and are far more durable than most waxes. I read a lot on here about hoe the durable waxes like 476 don't look great on certain colours.Not the case with sealants.


----------



## A3 Sport (Oct 23, 2010)

Alright cheers guys. So you think im best of with a sealant on my car? Which sealant is best? Ive currently been using the AG EGP. Are there any better ones to use? 

The thing is, Ive still got to buy some wax. My dad bought the AG HD, and Ive used most of it on my car, but he occasionaly waxes my mums car (Avus Silver A4 Cabriolet S Line), so he's insisting that I buy the next one now! Also, would a good couple of layers of wax (476s, or another AG HD) be good for over the winter? Or are sealants better for durability?

Sorry about the thousand questions, Im new, and have quite a few queries! :thumb:

Dan


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

If you need to buy a wax anyway, stick with the HD wax, it should cope well oer the winter. A sealant is just a good alternative to wax, usually more durable and easier to use, but a good wax such as HD or 476 will do a great job.


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

If you want a wax; try Collinite 476. Very good for protection & durability.

If you want a sealant; try the Car Lack twins, or ZAIO for simplicity.

White cars like to be 'cleansed' regularly. So, keep up the washing but also use a good paint cleaner to bring the best out of white.

Why use a sealant? It comes down to the way sealants & waxes behave. Sealants will cure microscopically tight and more see-through providing clearer optics and allow the 'white' to come through and provide a glassy finish.

Waxes, however, cure microscopically 'rough' and cause a phenomenon known as 'jetting'. This basically bounces light between the wax and brings more colour out of the paint. Also, most wax will be on the edge of 'yellow' so provide a warmer feel than a sealant, which is why Reds, Yellows and most mid-tones look so good with a wax, as there is a 'colour' to bring out.

Final note; most people choose a wax or sealant either cause their mate said it was good or its cheap, or durable or whatever. In reality, you should 'work with your paint' and choose the protection type based on the colour of your vehicle.

How much difference will it make in the real world? Well, quite honestly, a fair bit. This is why some waxes, which some people rave about, don't look great on other cars and lead to bad reviews..

As your car is white and your mums car is silver (both very light colours) use a sealant and bring out the 'glassiness' of your colour. If you like using a paste then try Finish Kare 1000p. If you like liquids then the ZAIO is a cleaner, polish and protectant in one which will guarantee a very clean, sharp finish with very good durability.

Enjoy & good luck..


----------

